# Prop won't come off



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 6hp Tohatsu 4stk. Heres the deal: Pin and nut come off fine. Prop seems to be in the locked position and wont pull off when i pull it off. I toggled with the gears putting it in forward and neutral, forward usually locked the prop in place even when unscrewed. Now it won't come off at all even in the neutral position 

I remove my prop about 2 times a month when im bored. This all happend after running into a crab trap bouy which kicked the motor up and i killed it. Fired right back up after no problems at all. Maybe that had something to do with it?

Help me get the prop off guys!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

prop puller?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

It suppose to come with with basically no force.....it usually just pulls right off with a light lift.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the 5 hp version of your motor,
prop removes easily everytime for me also.
As long as the cotter pin and castle nut are removed,
there's nothing else to hold it.
That's why I recommended a prop puller.
Maybe exhaust carbon build up is jamming the splines.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

try to rocket it a little while pulling, hopefully you havent damaged something


----------

